# 10 wk Malinois puppy second session



## Michelle Elisa Rhodes (Aug 30, 2009)

Just wanted to share a little footie of my new puppy Hennessey at club this week! This is her second session of bite work 

Hennessey club training memorial day weekend


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice good luck


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

nice pup, I liked what I saw in that short video of her.


----------



## Michelle Elisa Rhodes (Aug 30, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> nice pup, I liked what I saw in that short video of her.


Thank you Mike and Timothy! I really appreciate the feedback! She is s cool little pup, I'm very happy with her so far and will be posting more video in the near future I'm sure  Thanks again!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

That's a good puppy  What's his pedigree?

If I can suggest one thing. Ask your helper to give to the dog's power *while the dog is biting*. Right now I think the pup is working his heart out and the helper just gets harder instead of softer. For instance I think the puppy was biting great on the inner arm, but the helper never showed the dog that it had any affect on him. In fact he does the opposite and takes away a lot of the dogs power by lifting him off of the ground.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Michelle Elisa Rhodes (Aug 30, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> That's a good puppy  What's his pedigree?
> 
> If I can suggest one thing. Ask your helper to give to the dog's power *while the dog is biting*. Right now I think the pup is working his heart out and the helper just gets harder instead of softer. For instance I think the puppy was biting great on the inner arm, but the helper never showed the dog that it had any affect on him. In fact he does the opposite and takes away a lot of the dogs power by lifting him off of the ground.


It's a female actually, here is a link to the pedigree... 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/dog.html?id=1308427

I appreciate the input, and completely agree with you, my helper is very good at empowering the dogs actually and that is most often his focus, this is just a short clip and one rep 

Thank you both Christopher and Chris!


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Wow, looks really good! 
Is she from Noelle's litter? She did a great job with those pups and your girl seems awesome; good luck with her!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Super! \\/


----------



## Michelle Elisa Rhodes (Aug 30, 2009)

Scott Dunmore said:


> Wow, looks really good!
> Is she from Noelle's litter? She did a great job with those pups and your girl seems awesome; good luck with her!


Hey Scott! Long time no talk  Yes, she is from Noelle and Erics litter - Eric was kind enough to offer her to me and I took my time watching Noelle raise them! She did a superb job!! This girl is super solid, confident, and doesnt know a strange place! I think Noelle had a large part in that along with the breeding - I'm very happy with her  Thank you for the compliments! It means a lot


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

pup looks great in the video and impressive on paper too !

can't say the same for the guy messing with it and can't imagine how a guy like that could work a working dog properly 
...but maybe your pup would make anyone look good


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rick,

Being big doesn't mean you can't be a decent decoy.
Back in the day, Mark Rowe must have weighed 400 lbs and was a pretty good PSA/French Ring decoy


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> pup looks great in the video and impressive on paper too !
> 
> can't say the same for the guy messing with it *and can't imagine how a guy like that could work a working dog properly*
> ...but maybe your pup would make anyone look good


There are all kinds of bigger guys that can work dogs properly, I am not THAT big, but I think that was a pretty rude thing to say actually, you dont have to be an athlete to work a dog on a leash.

Of course it all depends on what type of training is being done, and what the guy is supposed to be doing.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

They should call this The Gullibility Forums

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle Elisa Rhodes (Aug 30, 2009)

rick smith said:


> pup looks great in the video and impressive on paper too !
> 
> can't say the same for the guy messing with it and can't imagine how a guy like that could work a working dog properly
> ...but maybe your pup would make anyone look good


Look, I have no issues with critiques and criticizim when it come to the dog and the work at hand, however, I do not agree with such negative statements in regards to a persons physical attributes or condition. If I did not feel that Mike was capable and safe to work my dogs with, then I would not work them with him. Fact is, I believe he does a great job, he is doing a great job with my puppy at this stage and I have seen puppies that he has worked in the past, as well as older dogs. He and I have been training together for over a year now. He's taught my older male multiple Ring 2 & 3 exercises and has helped me immensely to improve his technique in the bite work and in OB. He is committed and cares about the dogs and has the ability to teach all of the technique and exercises, which is what I need, and want first and foremost, I can add speed later. 

Thank you Thomas, and Joby for your input on the matter. 

To Rick and Christopher, if you want to tell me my puppy looks like garbage or even if you want to say the helper work looks like garbage, I am completely open to that and will happily take it in stride, however, do not bring negative comments to the table about someone's physical appearance.

Hopefully, everyone understands where I am coming from. I really appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Michelle Elisa Rhodes said:


> To Rick and Christopher, if you want to tell me my puppy looks like garbage or even if you want to say the helper work looks like garbage, I am completely open to that and will happily take it in stride, however, do not bring negative comments to the table about someone's physical appearance.
> 
> Hopefully, everyone understands where I am coming from. I really appreciate everyone's input!


 I did not say anything negative about your helper. Where is this coming from?


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

She looks good Michelle. Keep up the good work :smile:


----------



## Michelle Elisa Rhodes (Aug 30, 2009)

Tim Bartlett said:


> She looks good Michelle. Keep up the good work :smile:


Hey Tim! Thanks so much! It means a lot coming from you!  Hope all is well for you in Chi! 

Christopher, perhaps I mistook your remark on "gullibility forums" lol my apologies if so! Was at work and read over it a little quick is all. Thanks again for your earlier compliments on the pup!


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice puppy chick!! In the spirit of training in Ohio, I'd like the background music to be a little more rugged. Maybe some Bone Thugs and Harmony? Can you do that for me please??;-)


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

What a NICE puppy! Best of luck with her 


Is that Mike Kennedy?


----------



## Michelle Elisa Rhodes (Aug 30, 2009)

Jason Davis said:


> Nice puppy chick!! In the spirit of training in Ohio, I'd like the background music to be a little more rugged. Maybe some Bone Thugs and Harmony? Can you do that for me please??;-)


Hahaha!! Thanks Jason! As always, you're the best!! Lol I might be able to make some music arrangements just for you in future videos lol But, ONLY for you!!  Speaking of training in Ohio... I need to hike my butt down to that terrible, awful place they call Florida with all the beaches and sunshine and train a little some time!  

Thanks Brittany, and yes that is Mike


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Michelle Elisa Rhodes said:


> Hahaha!! Thanks Jason! As always, you're the best!! Lol I might be able to make some music arrangements just for you in future videos lol But, ONLY for you!!  Speaking of training in Ohio... I need to hike my butt down to that terrible, awful place they call Florida with all the beaches and sunshine and train a little some time!
> 
> Thanks Brittany, and yes that is Mike



I'll be here. Come on down! Just don't take any vids because I don't want that dude who's hating on the way that trainers look to hurt the last feeling I have left lol. Nice pup and Mike is doing a good job.


----------



## Michelle Elisa Rhodes (Aug 30, 2009)

Jason Davis said:


> I'll be here. Come on down! Just don't take any vids because I don't want that dude who's hating on the way that trainers look to hurt the last feeling I have left lol. Nice pup and Mike is doing a good job.



I seriously will probably be planning a trip soon... No worries, the only video I take will be for personal use!! Lmao j/k Wait... You still have feelings? :wink: Thanks again, I think he's doing a great job too


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Michelle Elisa Rhodes said:


> Thanks Brittany, and yes that is Mike


Very cool! He's getting one of my GSD pups and it looks like he's doing a great job with yours!


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

super pup! Very nice and all the best with her.=D>


----------

